# Success story: building a hosting business on FreeBSD



## ChrisHardie (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, all - thanks for hosting these forums!

I thought it would be a good place to link to an article I just posted on our company blog about how we've built our hosting business on FreeBSD over the years:

Building a business on FreeBSD

As is noted there, we continue to be a strong supporter (financially and otherwise) of the FreeBSD project, and love to share with others about the value it's brought us over the years.

If you have any comments, or have your own success stories to share, I'll look forward to reading them!  (Perhaps the forum should even have a Success Story section?)

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## calande (Nov 17, 2008)

Not section by its own, but sticky thread, definitely.


----------

